# Software > Linux >  joomla login

## range

Καλησπερα παιδια. Για να μπορουν καποιοι users να κανουν εγγραφη στο sait μου τι πρεπει να γινει; Οταν ενεργοποιήσω το login και παω να κανω ενα account περνω error 

```
Η ακόλουθη διεύθυνση αποστολέα απέτυχε: [email protected]
Αποτυχία εγγραφής: Προκλήθηκε σφάλμα κατά την αποστολή του μηνύματος εγγραφής μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου. Έχει αποσταλεί ένα μήνυμα στο διαχειριστή του ιστοτόπου.
```

Πρεπει να φτιαξω mail server πια ειναι η διαδικασία;

----------


## neoplan

Ή φτιάξε mail server ή απενεργοποίησε το confirmation.
(ή βάλε το joomla να στέλνει μέσω του google πχ)

----------


## range

> Ή φτιάξε mail server ή απενεργοποίησε το confirmation.
> (ή βάλε το joomla να στέλνει μέσω του google πχ)


οκ για να μην σας κουραζω γιατι ειμαι νεος σε joomla θα το ψαξω, αν δεν μπορεσω θα σου ξανα πω  ::

----------


## range

> οκ για να μην σας κουραζω γιατι ειμαι νεος σε joomla θα το ψαξω, αν δεν μπορεσω θα σου ξανα πω


με την αλαγη που μου ειπες συνεχιζω να παίρνω μήνυμα λαθους αλλα τωρα στην ουσια οι χρήστες μπορουν να κανουν register και account

Από Super User
Απεστάλη Τετάρτη, 26 Ιουνίου 2013
Θέμα Σφάλμα κατά την αποστολή μηνύματος ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου
Μήνυμα
Προκλήθηκε σφάλμα κατά την αποστολή μηνύματος εγγραφής στο χρήστη. Το σφάλμα είναι: Αποτυχία υποστασίασης της συνάρτησης mail. Το χρήστης που αποπειράθηκε να εγγραφεί είναι ο/η: test

----------


## gvaf

Στο "Global configuration/server/mail settings" βάζει τα στοιχεία του SMTP σου.
Υποτίθεται ότι έχεις mail account κάπου για να το χρησιμοποίηση το Joomla.

----------


## range

> Στο "Global configuration/server/mail settings" βάζει τα στοιχεία του SMTP σου.
> Υποτίθεται ότι έχεις mail account κάπου για να το χρησιμοποίηση το Joomla.


mail account τιπου gmain η καπου σε καποιον mail server του awmn;

----------


## gvaf

Ναι αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις τα settings του server e;iτε είναι Gmail η Yahoomail.
Αυτά βέβαια τα βρίσκεις εύκολα σχετικά τουλάχιστον από το Yahoo.

πχ:

Untitled.jpg

----------


## range

Οκ θα το κοιτάξω αν κ να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μου έρχεται κάποιο email

----------


## range

> Ναι αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις τα settings του server e;iτε είναι Gmail η Yahoomail.
> Αυτά βέβαια τα βρίσκεις εύκολα σχετικά τουλάχιστον από το Yahoo.
> 
> πχ:
> 
> Untitled.jpg


οκ ολα κομπλέ εδω ενα παράδειγμα https://login.mail.gr/s/popsmtp.php

----------

